# Ants in my kitchen - help me get rid of 'em!



## maybemom05 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm not the world's best housekeeper, but I don't think I'm too bad!









That being said, a family of ants has taken up residence under my kitchen sink. I know that I can encourage them to move on with vinegar, but how exactly do I do that? Just pour vinegar in small puddles under the cabinet? Or put it in a spray bottle and hit the cabinet walls? How frequently should I reapply?

TIA!!


----------



## red moon (Mar 14, 2007)

I dont know about the vinegar, but when I had ants I had success putting boric acid around the edges of cabinets, windows, etc....I think it's safe for everyone except the ants, and I recall that they bring it home to their nests and it kills them all. Sorry all you ant lovers, I just had enough at a certain point!


----------



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

Do people really love ants?

My MIL used a product called Terro which had borax in it. It was only 5% borax and didn't say what else was in it. I looked up the MSDS and it didn't give much info either.
I wonder if you could make a simple sugar with borax in it. That would attract some ants to eat it and take it back to the nest for sure! One thing you have to be careful of is that you dont' put too much out, though. The way MIL used it was to put out a few drops and once it was gone give it a while to kill them off. If she saw more ants a week or two later she'd put out a few more drops.

Good luck and if you find any great secrets please share!


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

Sprinkling cinnamon around the area they live in will drive ants away. The scent throws them off. Google it


----------



## viking (Mar 2, 2007)

when i researched how to get rid of anthills outside i read that you can put out cups with vinegar (not sure if it was deluted or not). it is supposed to attract ants and kill them when they get in contact with it.
it was written that you could also pour boiling water or boiling water with vinegar on the anthill to kill off ants.
im not sure how practical solution that is for a kitchen kabinet, but im sure there is a way to try it out. maybe spraying or something.

lemon, cinnamon etc can be used as making borders the ants will not cross.
usually people put them on the ants trails, along doors etc, to keep ants out of the house.

cleaning the kitchen with vinegarsolution or lemonsolutions might help to keep them from spreading.

when i had flies in my kitchen i put out jars with diluted applecider-vinegar and sugar. it attracted flies bigtime, but i had to put soap in to make them stick and die. maybe the same will work on ants.

good luck!

[edit]
found this:

Trace a line of ants to find out where they are entering the house and then seal it off. You can also try pouring a barrier of any of the following at the place where ants enter the house: cinnamon, cream of tartar, red chili pepper, salt, dried mint or sage, or cucumber peelings. Also try that old gift perfume you don?t like. Some perfumes may kill or repel ants.
For heavy ant infestations, mix a tablespoon of sugar and a tablespoon of borax with 2 tablespoons of water to make a thick syrup. Soak cotton balls in mixture and place the cotton balls on something flat so that ants can get to it. Place it in the middle of the ant infestation. Ants will eat it and take it back to the nest. Slowly but surely, the numbers will diminish. Have patience. Keep well out of reach of children and pets.
Attach bands of sticky, adhesive materials around base of plants and trees to deter ants, which can carry and colonize aphids. Ants like the sweet secretion of aphids and protect them from natural enemies.
Border gardens with bone meal.
Mix 2 tablespoons boric acid, 2 tablespoons sugar and a cup of water. Soak paper towels, place on dishes, and set out for ants. Keep away from children and pets.
Mix 4 ounces of mint jelly with 2 level tablespoons of powdered boric acid. Cut small squares of masking tape and dab mixture on tape. Stick on floors behind cabinets and appliances. Take precautions for children and pets.
http://www.msu.mcmaster.ca/macgreen/greencleaning.php


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I had success using bay leaves. I just broke them in half and placed them in areas where the ants seemed to be coming from and/or congregating. Kept them away all season.


----------



## Giraffe2 (Nov 16, 2006)

I used to manage an Environmental Medicine practice. Most of our patients had allergies and sensitivities to chemicals so could not use your traditional mass produced "safe" products. What we used to recommend to patients was put apple jelly in a small saucer and mix boric acid in with it. They will come to get the jelly and carry it back to the nests which will kill the queen ant, and with no queen there are no workers! I hope this helps.


----------



## duckmom (Mar 29, 2007)

similar to pp, I've heard that this works:

peanut butter (two tablespoons), jelly (two tablespoons) and boric acid (one teaspoon). You can place these baits where roaches or ants are foraging, making sure to keep out of the reach of kids and pets.

I haven't tried it yet, but plan to the next time we have ants.

hth


----------



## CandyApple (Nov 1, 2004)

I used an equal mixture of sugar and borax sprinkled in the area, and had good results.

Good Luck!


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

Are they sugar ants or fire ants?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

I wouldn't have thought to use sugar in the borax! The ants in my bathroom are driving me crazy. Good suggestion.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Sometimes boiling water poured into the nest can decrease the numbers.

What worked well for us was to religiously keep our kitchen clean (that's where they went most). We watched where they walked - what path they used - and made sure to clean that area with our typical spray cleaner. We use a mix of borax, Dr. Bronner's soap, tea tree oil, vinegar and water.

I made sure there weren't crumbs left on countertops, cleaned up all spills right away, etc. We checked to see that our food was well sealed in containers in the pantry, that sort of thing.

It took a few weeks, but eventually they went off to find easier food sources.


----------



## maybemom05 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I'm off to find some borax.

I have no idea if they are fire ants or sugar ants... and I'm not sure that I really want to know







I guess they are sugar ants, since they haven't really stung me. They are small, black critters if that helps.


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

Those are sugar ants.

If it were fire ants... well.. you might have just had to raise the white flag. They eat through pipes and scoff at death.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

My ant update: The borax 'n' sugar has sent several ants into their death throes, and I feel good.


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

lemon juice...in a spray bottle mixed w/water...keeps all animals and insects away...even works on trash for racoons and dogs...and it's dirt CHEAP...


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penelope* 
My ant update: The borax 'n' sugar has sent several ants into their death throes, and I feel good.









Wait, this is a problem actually. If they're dying as you watch, they're not taking the poison back to the queen. Other workers will just keep following their scent trails. You need to make a weaker liquid solution so they can carry it back.

Unfortunately, our ant problem is so monstrous that we have to use chemicals (outside the house seems to work, at least). I've tried every damn natural solution I could find, and those little b*&%*&^$ outwit us every summer







:

Also, if your ants are not going for the sugar bait, you can make the same solution using peanut butter as your bait--some ants like protein and some like sugar. Some change by the season







:

One thing that worked for us the very first summer we lived here was sprinkling dry rolled oats around. I sprinkled oats around the patio, and within an hour, it was all gone. We didn't see a single ant the rest of the summer, it was awesome. However, I must have successfully killed off the first colony, because when the ants showed up the next summer, they didn't go near the oatmeal, and the problem kept getting worse and worse. Ugh. Today is day three of our annual infestation, and I'm inches away from a minor breakdown


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I had sugar ants in every room but the kitchen and bath in the house I bought. The home inspector told me to cut back the bushes, which I did. If the bushes (or other vegetation) are near/touching the house, then the ants get in more often.

And, I use Torro when they still get in, but cutting back the bushes helped a lot.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

You can also mix borax with honey.

I haven't used borax yet-I have a little one, so I'd only be able to put it out while we are away. But I do have an ant problem, and it drives me nuts! You have mey sympathy.
There are some very effective chemical ant killers out there. Dont' think the good ones are available except to licenced exterminator though. I'd try other stuff first. I worked for pst control company, and I always advised borax forst for indoor ant problems. (we did very little interior wok, and none when I first started there, so it was ok with the boss for me to suggest it)


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissel* 
Wait, this is a problem actually. If they're dying as you watch, they're not taking the poison back to the queen. Other workers will just keep following their scent trails. You need to make a weaker liquid solution so they can carry it back.


Dang. I was feeling so smug! *Some* of the ants are doing fine. We just flushed 10 of them down the toilet. Maybe I'm just seeing the reallly unlucky ones?









Sigh. I hate ants.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

We have carpenter ants and I have been killing them off with the boric acid(have found at dollar stores in summer).I have also had success with sprinkling the laundry borax(walmart if you can't get it elsewhere) at baseboards and around house.
I have seen the ants eat the jelly/BA mix. I have not had problems with the pets getting into the acid,though I don't leave the jelly mix out!No irriation with the borax along the base boards either.

I bought granules online.Advance.Smells like fish.My ants seem to prefer the sweet stuff right now.You can try grease with BA too,and see what gets more traffic.

Good to see them die,but even better to see them get their fill and carry home a huge batch of poison


----------



## Racecarma (Oct 26, 2004)

PLEASE WAIT - Don't use the Borax. I almost used this stuff when I had an entire ant colony coming in my back door one day (even under the brand new door!) Yikes!!! I have a clean house and no open food - why they wanted in I have no idea.

To be sure the Borax was safe and found out it is not recommended for areas where the dust might get in your house and especially where animals and little kids would come into contact with it. They also said not for use near food. Well, being at the back door (heavy traffic) and in my kitchen -- there's no way. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borax









Then I tried the yeast and molasses thing outside to attract them and kill them. That did not work. They kept on coming in.

Instead I read somewhere that they hate peppermint. I washed the whole area *Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Liquid Soap*, even sprinkled it full strength by the door opening where they were coming in. They HATED it and never came back!! I was shocked!! WAYYYY COOOL! ...and a lot less toxic.


----------



## AuntRayRay (Aug 18, 2004)

:
I was going to right this very thread when I saw there was one already LOL
I have big black ants in my kitchen and small black ants in my bedroom...really freaking my little one out. He won't walk on the floor if he sees one. He gets real upset. I don't want to use anything that could hurt him,my nephew or my foster kitty though. We've been here for about three years and this is the worst ever. Though I do remember my downstairs neighbor saying she gets them bad every year...maybe she did something new this year and now their retreating up here







: I've tried spraying vinegar and put out bay leaves..not working. I wash my kitchen with vinegar and tea tree oil, but I will be buying some lemon jiuce and Dr. Bronners and see if that can help. I don't necessarily like the idea of "killing" them BUT....I do not like/want them in my house!! Here's hoping that everyone here with this problem can get rid of these guys asap









RayRAy~


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

1/2 boric acid, 1/2 sugar, with some hot water to dissolve it all into a paste. Put it into bottle caps (like milk bottles or soda bottles) and leave them in the pathways of the ants. But you can tuck them where children can't reach them, like down the side of the fridge. Use the boric acid, though, not borax. It works slower so they bring it back to the rest of the "family"







This will keep them away for a few weeks, then they may come back & you need to repeat. The peppermint Dr. Bronner's works well as a back-up for us, but won't do the whole job. good luck with the critters!


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

I feel bad for the ants.

But I'm not comfortable with them walking along the wall where my head is. Why they are there, I have no idea. We have no food in the bedroom. What do ants eat again?

I decided to let them be. There is no food where they are and they've stopped coming into the kitchen after I really made a point of cleaning everything for a few weeks. I think I was messing up their pheromone trails with frequent wiping down of the counters.

So they come in at the bedroom and by the fireplace. Don't know why but since there is no food, my hope is that they'll just give up.

Ants don't bite, do they?


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

Some ants bite, it depends on what kind you have.


----------



## kingschild (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuntRayRay* 







:
I was going to right this very thread when I saw there was one already LOL

RayRAy~

Me, too.

I have tried vinegar. It worked last year for me, but no success this year. So I will be looking for some Dr. Bronners Peppermint soap. Has anyone tried any of the orange oil solutions? I think they sell one at Whole Foods.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

we have ants around our sink, and I know where they're coming from...I have some peppermint EO, I'm going to try that plus some cinnamon and see if it stops them. I don't know what the buggers are after anymore, I've been a clean freak in the kitchen so there's nothing for them to snack on anymore...

I'm so glad I found this thread to try out these fixes!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I have some TJ's castile peppermint soap and used it around the door where the ants were coming in as well as the dog food bowl (their favorite food) and NO ANTS today!

I kind of feel like the dog food bowl needs to be filled because said dog is now 15 and getting skinnier.

I hope this works long term because it is cheap and easy! I just rubbed it on full strength with a damp cloth







You could see the ants running form the smell!


----------



## kingschild (Dec 13, 2006)

I mopped and wiped all the counters down with TJ's peppermint, and DH still saw one on the counter







: . I will try again with a stronger solution.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

The cinnamon is working! So we either have lazy, unmotivated ants (







), or they're finding somewhere else to go.

It's an interim solution while we get the counter caulked and close up the hole they were coming through. So I have a pile of cinnamon on my counter, who cares? There are NO ANTS!!!!!


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

Peppermint oil will completely repel them--spearmint also works. Clove works but it makes paint peel off! Darn it. Hopefully that quality will come in handy someday.

I don't think ants actually live indoors? Ours come in the window edges near our counters and things like that. So, we can make barriers whenever we see them. Every few days, we simply wipe on the oil with our fingers and they will not enter at all.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
I have some TJ's castile peppermint soap and used it around the door where the ants were coming in as well as the dog food bowl (their favorite food) and NO ANTS today!

I kind of feel like the dog food bowl needs to be filled because said dog is now 15 and getting skinnier.

I hope this works long term because it is cheap and easy! I just rubbed it on full strength with a damp cloth







You could see the ants running form the smell!

I've only seen two since then. I really just put the soap full strength around the door where they get in and the dog bowl. I think finding where they get in and "blocking" them there is most important.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I just kept vacuuming and they are now gone


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deeporgarten* 

I don't think ants actually live indoors?


I don't know. We have a new kind of ant this year - really large ones - that seem to be coming from interior walls. I have called an extermintor and cancelled the request twice now because I don't want to spray. But I fear --- are these carpenter ants? I look at pictures on the Internet and I'm sorry - all ants look the same to me.







:

I bought this at the HFS today:

http://www.ghorganics.com/Orange_Guard.html


----------



## Zamber (May 4, 2005)

I have had wonderful success with cinnamon. Bonus that it is safe for my cats (I heard borax wouldn't be).


----------



## maybemom05 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the great responses. I am still waging a bit of a battle with the little buggers, but things are getting better - I think!!

and, as a plus, I think I'm falling in love with the peppermint castille soap - I picked it up at Trader Joes. It's my go to cleaner now - I have some dilluted in a spray bottle, and I've been happy with it.

You all are such a great resource!! Thanks again!!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Racecarma* 

Instead I read somewhere that they hate peppermint. I washed the whole area *Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Liquid Soap*, even sprinkled it full strength by the door opening where they were coming in. They HATED it and never came back!! I was shocked!! WAYYYY COOOL! ...and a lot less toxic.

Peppermint doesnt work for us.


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

Peppermint has worked for us in the past with the tiny ants, but only if I reapplied at least every other day. And not Dr. Bronner's, that worked maybe an hour







, but actual peppermint oil. The tiny ants were easier for me to deal with because they were very obvious about where they were coming in so we could plug the holes and apply peppermint oil to the spots. Of course they kept finding new holes to come in so it was a neverending battle.

Now this is our first summer in a new house and I keep running across the big black ants. Eeek. I've only found, I estimate, 3-5 so far today but they are so spread out and in such weird places that I have no idea how to find how they are getting in, yk? They are in the kitchen, not on the counters or floors but on the walls and cupboards.

I am really scared about this only because it's only May and I don't want to be infested by August. I have a 3yo that gets into everything, as well as 3 cats and a dog!


----------

